# How to really clean out your hard drive!



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

If you really want to clean up your hard drive, follow the instructions HERE .

Have you ever sat looking (with total disgust) at your hard drive that just died and wondered what to do with it? Now you know!!


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

You are wasting so much time!!! The correct procedure is to put it in the freezer overnight, next morning, hit it with a hammer, then put all of the remaining parts in the dishwasher on the pots & pans cycle!!! Once it has gone through the cycle, wrap everything in a wire (several coils) and touch each end to a positive and negative terminal on a car battery to induce proper magnetism. Once all of this is done, re-assemble and enjoy your newly created drive!!!   

SeeYa


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

WHO`S HE CALLING BILLY BOB?


----------

